# Persona 5



## Ayaya (Feb 5, 2015)

ARE YOU EXCITED???

CAUSE I AM


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 5, 2015)

SWEET JESUS YES

The PV reminds me a bit of Catherine and Darker than Black so I'm pretty pumped for this game!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks nice I kinda want a ps3/4 now.

still waiting if they ever do a remix of the 1-3 games for vita though


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 5, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> SWEET JESUS YES
> 
> The PV reminds me a bit of Catherine and Darker than Black so I'm pretty pumped for this game!


They did say Catherine was them testing out graphics for the next persona title! Catherine was great and I'm glad this one looks great too (THAT GRAPHIIIIC)

Their getup and the theme (chains, jail, mugshot) makes me think that they might be thieves? Sneaking through shadows/demons seems to imply that way. The game takes place in Shibuya tooso I expect it'll be fashionable 8D

AND THAT UI. SO COOL LOOKING AND SLEEK


Spoiler


















Source


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2015)

>slap SMT name onto P3 and 4, despite being very un-SMT (also PSX ports, but I'm not counting those, since even though they fit better, it was just a carryover trend at the time)
>Persona gets popular enough as a franchise to warrant dropping the SMT name
>go and make P5 probably the most SMT-esque Persona since P2

gg ATLUS


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> >slap SMT name onto P3 and 4, despite being very un-SMT (also PSX ports, but I'm not counting those, since even though they fit better, it was just a carryover trend at the time)
> >Persona gets popular enough as a franchise to warrant dropping the SMT name
> >go and make P5 probably the most SMT-esque Persona since P2
> 
> gg ATLUS



Atlus is pretty fail concerning EU lol yes


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2015)

I

uh


what


----------



## MrPicklez (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone notice that the MC uses guns this time or that the Velvet Room IS A GOD DAMN PRISON?!

*I'M TOO HYPE RIGHT NOW*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 5, 2015)

YEAH BUDDY BEST THING TO WAKE UP TO THIS MORNING!


----------



## Xita (Feb 5, 2015)

MY HYPE CANNOT BE CONTAINED

I'VE WATCHED THAT TRAILER SO MANY TIMES NOW


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

I love how the menu looks! and the sound effects popping out in the background make me feel like i'm playing a manga! I'm so hyped right now!!!!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 5, 2015)

I thought the MC's glasses were so dorky at first haha omg

I've been actively avoiding news about the game because I don't want to learn too much about it before it's out. Like... I want to go into it pretty much blind. Except for one thing.

Do we know if you can play a female MC or if the protag is male my default as usual? Kinda tired of the female MC option getting left out or just put on the portable versions of things. Though at the same time I'd still be hitting on the girls so lolol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I thought the MC's glasses were so dorky at first haha omg
> 
> I've been actively avoiding news about the game because I don't want to learn too much about it before it's out. Like... I want to go into it pretty much blind. Except for one thing.
> 
> Do we know if you can play a female MC or if the protag is male my default as usual? Kinda tired of the female MC option getting left out or just put on the portable versions of things. Though at the same time I'd still be hitting on the girls so lolol



I think for P4 it wouldn't work as well if there was a FeMC due to story purposes (re: True Ending), but so far we don't know if P5 has a FeMC. Could be some news in time, but I wouldn't hold my breath. :/  (or I've completely overlooked any tidbit about that)


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Looks nice I kinda want a ps3/4 now.
> 
> still waiting if they ever do a remix of the 1-3 games for vita though



I kinda doubt they would do it soon. They already remade/ported 1-3 to PSP so at most they'd probably just put it on PSN for Vita owners. But if P5 sells well then who knows?



Tom said:


> I think for P4 it wouldn't work as well if there was a FeMC due to story purposes (re: True Ending), but so far we don't know if P5 has a FeMC. Could be some news in time, but I wouldn't hold my breath. :/  (or I've completely overlooked any tidbit about that)



I also doubt we'd be getting FeMC... There wasn't a FeMC in the trailer at all and promos have only included MaMC. If they're going to announce FeMC, then she should be seen on the trailer. I doubt they'd add her now cause they would have to include her in animated cut scenes (which could be costly and time consuming)

I hope they actually have more party members than what was shown on the trailer! Feels a bit empty with only 4 characters.

Some words from the Producer:


Spoiler: From Katsura Hoshino, The Producer



_From the Persona 5 development team.

Good evening to you all. Persona Team?s Hashino here.

Today, we presented a video for the long-awaited game. So, how did you like it?

As I write this now, I?ve yet to find out how you guys reacted to it, so I?m honestly feeling a little nervous thinking about comments like ?the next Persona is about a phantom thief lol? or ?is that Lupin!?? and such, but I?m hoping there are some warm comments out there. Even if there was a just little part you liked from it, it would make me really happy.

For this game, we?re going with a challenge that fuses together a juvenile school setting that is as large as life, together with a picaresque romance. In the previous game, we wrote a story that involved having a justice group chase down a  bad guy that could easily be feared by just about anyone.

This time, it?s about a group of high school students that are being ?chased? by unexpected occurrences due to the justice they believe in. We?re writing [the story] to convey a thrilling everyday life in the shoes of these characters, that are as large as life, in this juvenile school setting.

We, the team, are working together as we advance through development so you can enjoy something with evolved graphics and sound, along with party members that are just a tad bit more ill-behaved than what you?ve been used to up until now.

We all have so many feelings that are going into this title. While this is a product by Atlus that is known for its individualistic side, some say that a strong personality can break away from common rules and models? so it can be seen as a nuisance as well.

However, the way we see a person?s character, it can spread to others for good or for bad, and it can even change the way another would think or behave? and that?s the potential power we see in it.

We may feel some sort of suffocation in this world today, but as long as the world is comprised of relationships among humans, it is a person?s character, or a group?s character, that will provide the ?power? to destroy that ?feeling of entrapment?.

I?m hoping that this title will shape up into something that can embody such feelings, and something that will remain in your hearts.

In order to meet all of your expectations, even just a little, the development team staff are working hard, so I?d like to say thank you for your continued support! (I will take a peek at comments from you all on Twitter, blogs, and such!)

Katsura Hashino,

Persona 5 Director and Creative Producer.
_
(Source)


----------



## yosugay (Feb 6, 2015)

yessss im so ready for it


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 6, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Do we know if you can play a female MC or if the protag is male my default as usual? Kinda tired of the female MC option getting left out or just put on the portable versions of things. Though at the same time I'd still be hitting on the girls so lolol



Same hahaha. 

I'm hoping this comes out over the summer so I can play it before I go away to school (I don't have a PS4 of my own, and I doubt my brother would let me take his to school with me lol). So far everything looks really great, and I'm pretty interested in the fact that it doesn't really show any dungeons in the trailer (at least from what I saw). Could just be that they didn't feel the need to when they had all this other stuff to show off.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 6, 2015)

WHAT THE MOTHER COCKING JEUS COCKING CHISRT PERSONA MOTHER COCKING FIVE!? KILL MEH KILL MEH HELP HELP HELP HELP THEM SAVE THEM HELP HIM AHHHHHHHHHH DEAR LORD THE PERSONAS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH KILL MEH MEH EMH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

R.I,P APOLLOJUSTICEAC DIED FROM HYPENESS. 2005-2015.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> I also doubt we'd be getting FeMC... There wasn't a FeMC in the trailer at all and promos have only included MaMC. If they're going to announce FeMC, then she should be seen on the trailer. I doubt they'd add her now cause they would have to include her in animated cut scenes (which could be costly and time consuming)
> 
> I hope they actually have more party members than what was shown on the trailer! Feels a bit empty with only 4 characters.



I agree, but just because one hasn't been shown off in the trailer doesn't automatically rule it out. I think it would be a nifty little surprise for some fans honestly. 

More party members are coming I'm sure, they don't want to spoil all the fun right off the bat! Wouldn't be remotely enjoyable, though at the same time a small party makes sense because they are a band of thieves.


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2015)

I've never really been into Persona, the most I've done is watch Persona 4, but damn, I'm really excited for this game for some reason


----------



## SockHead (Feb 8, 2015)

The dungeons in the game look a lot more engaging, definitely getting this game day 1!!

oh yea and guns xD xD xD !!!


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 9, 2015)

YOU CAN BEAT YOUR SWEET BIPPY THAT I'M HYPED. 
I'm looking forward to it and especially with the Velvet Room looking like a jail cell.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 9, 2015)

http://gematsu.com/2015/02/persona-5-protagonist-first-persona-detailed-famitsu


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 9, 2015)

Have you even played any of the other Persona games or are you going to go off on this one too like you've got a clue?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 9, 2015)

yes, I've played them all

and even if I hadn't, what difference does it make?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 9, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> have you played them?
> 
> going by your posts, I'm willing to bet you've just looked at a few images, selective reviews, and maybe a trailer, and decided the games are crap based solely on that




Because of your bad attitude  And knowing you've not played Neptunia after you tried to attack me over not liking it.


----------



## MrPicklez (Feb 9, 2015)

The fact that the MC's Persona is named after Arsene Lupin has me even more hype about this game.

I'm a huge fan of his grandson, Lupin III


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh yeah, I'm really looking forward to it. Everything about it looks spectacular. The theme for the plot hits close to home, too.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 10, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> The fact that the MC's Persona is named after Arsene Lupin has me even more hype about this game.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of his grandson, Lupin III



LMAO Bless you for this post

I might have to bite the bullet and go look up some info about this game, and just hope I don't spoil anything big for myself in the process. I wasn't a huge fan of 3 - it was okay imo - but I adored 4 and I can't wait for 5 aaaaaaah


----------



## booshoe (Feb 15, 2015)

This might sound stupid but wouldn't it be cool if they named the personas of the other 3 characters the same as Lupin III's comrades? (The anime like Fujiko, etc.) They already have Arsene Lupin (I know it's a different Lupin) and I think it would be really fun.

I know it's stupid so don't flame me. Just sharing a random fun thought here.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 15, 2015)

booshoe said:


> This might sound stupid but wouldn't it be cool if they named the personas of the other 3 characters the same as Lupin III's comrades? (The anime like Fujiko, etc.) They already have Arsene Lupin (I know it's a different Lupin) and I think it would be really fun.
> 
> I know it's stupid so don't flame me. Just sharing a random fun thought here.



Fujiko is the love of my life omg. I'd die.


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 17, 2015)

OMG IM SO HYPED! I just started Persona 4 and I love it so far, so I am really excited about this


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh no! I just realized this game was for Playstations 3 and 4, and I don't want to buy a game system for one game not knowing if any others will come out for it D: Well, I guess I will be reading plots, haha.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2017)

happy winter 2014

it was to be expected, but i like everything about the music so far


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2017)

happy winter 2014

it was to be expected, but i like everything about the music so far


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2017)

it should be arriving later today for me. but honestly, I'm right now debating on just selling it off, due to how godawful the localization seems to be based off of what I've seen and heard

like how in the hell do you go from the prior recent games being competently done to something that looks like poor quality fansubs I watched a decade ago? or, if you want a modern comparison, TV-Nihon subs. I mean aside from probably something to do with ATLUS' boasting of "having the most translators and editors"

shame, since I *was* looking forward to the game, but I really feel like mucking through it will just leave me frustrated enough to want to throw my controller at the TV. which in that case, if I'm going to be mucking through it either way, I kind of at this point would just rather muck through the Japanese release with my limited knowledge of the language


though regardless, I kinda won't even be able to get to the game for a good few months or so anyways, so I'll just take that time to see if some community script patch happens or otherwise gets announced


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 6, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> it should be arriving later today for me. but honestly, I'm right now debating on just selling it off, due to how godawful the localization seems to be based off of what I've seen and heard
> 
> like how in the hell do you go from the prior recent games being competently done to something that looks like poor quality fansubs I watched a decade ago? or, if you want a modern comparison, TV-Nihon subs. I mean aside from probably something to do with ATLUS' boasting of "having the most translators and editors"
> 
> ...



Is that for both the Japanese and English voices or only the Japanese? I was planning on playing the game with the Japanese voices, but if the subtitles are bad I'll probably settle for English. Unless they both have bad translations.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is that for both the Japanese and English voices or only the Japanese? I was planning on playing the game with the Japanese voices, but if the subtitles are bad I'll probably settle for English. Unless they both have bad translations.



pretty sure there's only one English localization script, so your choice of audio has no effect on what you'll be reading


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 6, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> pretty sure there's only one English localization script, so your choice of audio has no effect on what you'll be reading



Ah, kind of like with FF15 and NieR: Automata where they just use the English dub subtitles. They always seem off from what they're actually saying in the Japanese dialogue. Although, after playing Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment no subtitles will ever look as bad as that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2017)

Still sour about wasting money on Hollow Fragment.

But I gotta say I haven't noticed any translation issues, but I'm not terribly far in right now either.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Ah, kind of like with FF15 and NieR: Automata where they just use the English dub subtitles. They always seem off from what they're actually saying in the Japanese dialogue. Although, after playing Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment no subtitles will ever look as bad as that.



was that the game where everyone is obsessed with penetration? because I still can't believe they made a game inspired by chapter 16.5 if so (ps, don't look this up if you don't know what it is people)



Tom said:


> But I gotta say I haven't noticed any translation issues, but I'm not terribly far in right now either.



all the stuff I've seen is like actual beginning of game, so uh

either maybe you can ignore it easier, or you're just way too attuned to stilted scripts that word things in such ways that no native english speaker would ever say. which on that note, in addition to my above guess of too many translators and editors being involved, I get the feeling we also have a case of "Japanese people with poor grasp of English being stubbornly controlling". especially given that the original staff were being more hands-on with the overseas releases this time

but I guess it can't be helped that they're serious to kill me


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2017)

Reached the second palace and so far I haven't had much issues with the localization, but I suppose I have an easy time of overlooking similar flaws if I'm not actively searching for them.

Though, there is an instance of "please take care of me" earlier in the game that kinda sticks out.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2017)

Spoiler: 11/20-ish spoilers



and another spoiler for good measure



Spoiler



that was one hell of a sequence, kind of wish i didnt have the traitor spoiled for me but i probably would've suspected him anyway.

knew futaba was up to something when she swiped his phone, but it took me a second to remember what pancakes meant.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2017)

Thunder said:


> Spoiler: Persona 5 11/20-ish spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I didn't read this... I read the spoiler as 5/11 instead of 11/20. I guess that's what happens when I stay up this late. I'm about 50 something hours in and just completed the fourth dungeon.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2017)

the persona 5 part is kinda redundant in hindsight, my bad


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2017)

It's all good. My eyes get kinda tired around this time of night. It got me pumped up to take a break from the Overwatch event and continue the P5 story. I was originally planning on maxing out my relationship with the teacher, but Futaba is pretty interesting character.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2017)

i like futaba, but her relationship with the mc felt more like a big bro/little sis type deal


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 24, 2017)

Just got to the third dungeon and I can tell I'm not going to like this one much based off the two types of shadows I've encountered so far. But man I love the new team member. Definitely taking my time enjoying the game so far, bought some of the songs off the soundtrack. Beneath the Mask is such an enjoyable song.*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2017)

Futaba is pretty darn useful in combat. I got to rank 4 with her in a matter of days after it let me form a relationship with her. Heading into the 5th palace soon I believe. It looks really cool from what I got a glimpse of.


----------



## Limon (Apr 24, 2017)

The fifth palace has been a pain for me.

Edit: Got through the tough part thank goodness.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 25, 2017)

Finished the game more than a week ago, it stole my heart. Currently dragging through the NG+, I'm only at Madarame's palace.



L3M0N5 said:


> The fifth palace has been a pain for me.
> 
> Edit: Got through the tough part thank goodness.



That's the worst palace trust me. I had a hell of a time.


----------



## Linow (Apr 27, 2017)

This game is just pure love, i'm in the sixth palace and i think i'll finish it this week-end, i can't wait to see what's left for the story.

And Makoto is the best waifu, period


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2017)

Finished the 5th palace on the first day (aside from the boss battle). It actually wasn't that difficult. It just took awhile. I would say the 3rd and 4th dungeons gave me more trouble. I had like 19-20 days for social link stuff which was nice.


----------



## namiieco (May 1, 2017)

Spoiler



Just beat Okumura but ugh that black masked dude just ruined all the fun


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 1, 2017)

@namiieco might want to put that in a spoiler...


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 5, 2017)

AHHhhH this game is so great, I don't even know where to start. I'm the day before the school trip atm, unfortunately I haven't had time all this week because of schoolwork.

also yusuke is best


----------



## Acruoxil (May 6, 2017)

-removed-


----------



## Thunder (May 10, 2017)

Futaba's final guard might be the raddest looking skill in the game.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2017)

Spoiler: Around 11/25 Spoilers



I can't believe Akechi AND Sojiro found out the Phantom Thieves identity around the same time. I want to find that black masked ******* and give him a piece of my mind.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 18, 2017)

It took me 103 hours but I finally did it. I beat the game. It has to be in my top favorite games ever. It just gave me so many feels when it ended. I really hope they make a spin-off or something because I just love this game so much and want more.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

Unfortunately a bad friend ruined that game for me. rip.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 18, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Unfortunately a bad friend ruined that game for me. rip.



That's a shame. Did they spoil a big part for it? I actually watched the Persona 4 anime before playing Persona 4 so I already knew who the baddy was. Still was a really great experience.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 12, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It took me 103 hours but I finally did it. I beat the game. It has to be in my top favorite games ever. It just gave me so many feels when it ended. I really hope they make a spin-off or something because I just love this game so much and want more.



There's not a doubt in my mind we will see the phantom thieves again. I mean,
Persona 4 Arena 1-2, Persona Q, and Persona 4 Dancing All Night are a good enough track record I think


----------

